# Lake Tahoe Storms December 2022 Where Honda is King !



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

After last night I think this deserves it's own thread.

Honda;s working in Lake Tahoe area. Dec 2022. The reason I say Honda is because 8-9 out of 10 snowblowers in the Lake Tahoe basin are Honda's. Not bragging just the facts Jack.









more later.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here...one night.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

happy owner showing the Honda he bought from me 3 years ago.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I never saw an all black Honda blower. Or is that a dark blue?
A lot of snow, a lot of blowing.
More to come, huh?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm jealous


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> I never saw an all black Honda blower. Or is that a dark blue?
> A lot of snow, a lot of blowing.
> More to come, huh?





Big Ed said:


> I never saw an all black Honda blower. Or is that a dark blue?
> A lot of snow, a lot of blowing.
> More to come, huh?



ya more to come.

GOT out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here from member.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

wow! :O yeah with that ammount of snow.. my first thaught would be honda and yamaha.. dependable machines to a fault with hydro drive to match the conditions no matter what they are.. ariens also has hydro units available.. but i think they kinda shot themselves in the foot with their rapid track idea.. ground speeds too fast for this type of application i would think.. and before anyone says anything.. i dont think my MTDs would fare too well when snow is over the bucket regurlarly lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

another


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

wow.. how many inches was this? and how many hours start to finish did it take to fall?? and how long did it take to clear out lol


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Marty013 said:


> wow.. how many inches was this? and how many hours start to finish did it take to fall?? and how long did it take to clear out lol


And where’s the action videos?


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

jherbicide said:


> And where’s the action videos?


 yeah yeah.. what he said


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I would just plain out move!!!! Life is to short to deal with that CRAP!! all the time, to BLOODY FREAKING Depressing!*


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

UNDERTAKER said:


> * I would just plain out move!!!! Life is to short to deal with that CRAP!! all the time, to BLOODY FREAKING Depressing!*


Not if you got the hs 1390 i


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I never saw an all black Honda blower.


Just one of the many G.O.T. specials...








Media added by orangputeh







www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

UNDERTAKER said:


> * I would just plain out move!!!! Life is to short to deal with that CRAP!! all the time, to BLOODY FREAKING Depressing!*


did i already post this one taker?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Truckee cali above Donner Lake


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> did i already post this one taker?
> View attachment 204685


*Nope!!!*


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I suppose 12 inches is a dusting for you


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

great recent pic of Donner Lake this was taken right off Interstate 80 ( not me ). I used to stop my truck at this wide spot.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the sound of the engine chugging as 6 inches of snow pours over the bucket. I work my machines. Keep in mind, I did not say lugging.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

typical snow day traffic with chain controls over infamous Donner Summit


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Amazing snow! Be safe.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this morning


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> And where’s the action videos?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Practically in my back yard.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


>


Faster than the RR blower pic i posted.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of sideways pressure on that train, I'm surprised they didn't set up at least a partial vee.

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

@orangputeh: Those are some incredible pictures!




2badknees said:


> I love the sound of the engine chugging as 6 inches of snow pours over the bucket. I work my machines. Keep in mind, I did not say lugging.
> View attachment 204779


Chug or lug, I HATE when the snow is deeper than the auger housing of my HS1332TAS.

Mike


----------



## burieddeep (Jan 17, 2017)

Creek in front of my house in Truckee peeking out through the snow.


And my HS928 in "snorkel mode" at the top of the driveway. Wish Honda made a much taller unit.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

burieddeep said:


> Wish Honda made a much taller unit.


You need one of these...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

One of the bennies of being retired. Can go out and blow several times a day. usually around a foot each time.
Today was a slushy wet snow day and the impeller kit on the old 80 did its job. not me. random member photo and he is using an old 50


----------

